# Another lighted BvS Batmobile build



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

O.K. so not much in the way of "build" pictures as it's well underway and well, you've seen others build this. So, I'm lighting mine as well, headlights, front amber (turn signals) lights, and dash lights. I'm using 402 LEDs for the front lights.

Headlights were modified. I cut off the lens and sanded/polished the back of it so it was clear again. I then took the base and drilled up the stalk. I then drilled straight back were the lens was and met the hole in the stalk. I then fed an LED in the front and ran the wires thru the stalk. I epoxied the LED in place. Once dry I epoxied the lens back in place over the LED.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice. I did my headlight a little differently and more lazily. Drilled in through the side, placed the SMD facing front and then glued it in with super glue and welding powder. I do wish I had polished the front lens like you have, mine still has the seam.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yours are actually more accurate. The real car does not have any exposed wires coming out of the headlights.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Really nice work. I do love a good LED.
What sort of wire are you using? Is it wire wrapping wire??

Alien


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks Alien

I bought them pre-wired from China off eBay. Not sure what gauge it is, but it is STRANDED wire, not solid core! Super flexible as well. I was surprised such a quality wire was on these. I expected a solid core wire wrapping wire as well.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I've ordered pre-wired SMDs (nano and pico size) numerous times from Evan Designs and have been very happy with the results.

Small Bright LEDs, SMD or Chip, Tab LEDs - Hobby LEDs

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

While I love Evan Designs, I got *10* of the 402's pre-wired for $6.95 off eBay from China


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

robiwon2 said:


> While I love Evan Designs, I got *10* of the 402's pre-wired for $6.95 off eBay from China


Link?
They sound wonderful and perfect for a couple of projects I have pending


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here you go Richard. 

10 Pcs Pre Wired Cold White 0402 SMD LEDs Lighting Kits Pre Soldered Micro LEDs | eBay


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

robiwon2 said:


> Here you go Richard.
> 
> 10 Pcs Pre Wired Cold White 0402 SMD LEDs Lighting Kits Pre Soldered Micro LEDs | eBay


Thanks!- just placed an order for a set


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Got a LOT of work done on this over the weekend.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Like the additions to the cockpit.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks

I finished this up this morning. Well, the car itself at least. Now I have to do the base, wait for my power supply to arrive (9v cell phone charger), and do a little paint touch up.

Good grief, mounting the rear wings was a major pain!!!!!!!


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Should I tint the windows???? I have Tamiya Smoke I was thinking of cutting with some Future so it wasn't as dark.

Thoughts?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think tinting would work well with the stock interior, but with yours I would keep the windows clear. 
I always figures the Batmobiles had variable tinting like KITT- it could go from crystal clear to opaque black according to need and circumstance.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks Richard. I like that idea! I'll leave them clear for now.

Which reminds me, I need to dig out that Season one Aoshima KITT I have somewhere.....


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I found with mine once the cockpit was closed up it was already dark enough, no need to tint.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

And she's done. I'm going to do a street base for it this weekend.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweet. Are you thinking of getting the Batplane as well? I'm on the fence about it.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Probably at WF next year.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

robiwon2 said:


> Here you go Richard.
> 
> 10 Pcs Pre Wired Cold White 0402 SMD LEDs Lighting Kits Pre Soldered Micro LEDs | eBay


The LEDs came in this week and they are even smaller than I imagined- they are fantastic!


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Glad you like them. They are so tiny you can barely see them!!! How would you like to solder those yourself????









The base is further along than what these pictures show. In fact, it's almost done. But here is what I started with. I grabbed a wood picture frame from HobbyLobby and removed the glass.

For the asphalt, I used a roll of cork, also from HobbyLobby. It was cut to size. I took some chunks out and made a few rips. Save the chunks as they can be used for debris later after painting.









I then marked on the backing board where the holes were. I glued RR ballast down to show under the potholes and cracks.

















The cork was then glued down and the whole thing painted flat black. It will be weathered later.









Next I created a sidewalk from foam core board. I drew on some lines to show the curb and expansion gaps. I took my Xacto and cut these slits. I then took a ball point pen and ran it along the cuts. This deepened the cuts and rounded them for the next step.









The sidewalk section was glued in place. It was then covered in a napkin soaked in diluted white glue. This gave texture to the sidewalk and also allowed the napkin to settle down into the joints.









And finally you can see my mock up of a streetlamp in the last picture. Yes, it is lighted as well. 









I should be able to finish this all up this weekend. Thanks for following along!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I really like your base- it is simple, non-distracting and puts things in context...


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks. I got the idea from a series of Youtube videos from a person who built the same kit and made a street base using cork. The videos are by Interstellar Modeler. Check them out.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Great looking base! I've been wondering what to do for mine (when I get it built).


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks. More pics coming today. Been a bit under the weather the last few days.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Been a bit under the weather this past weekend. More progress made though. Getting close to the finish line on this build. Still need to add "street trash" and do a little more weathering.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking good so far.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Getting some more details added to the base.


















A wine bottle I made out of stretched clear sprue, painted Tamiya clear green and a gold label added. The wine itself is Tamiya clear red.










Oh, does anyone have a spare Batman from the Revell Batman and Robin Batmobile kit?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This is coming along so well! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks guys. I finished this up this past weekend. I'll get the studio set up and take some good pics in the next day or two.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Time for pictures!


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

A few more...




































































And yes, I know I forgot to put the gear shift lever in. That was corrected after the pics were done!


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

And next up?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

robiwon2 said:


> Time for pictures!


Looks great! The only thing missing is oil stains on the asphalt near the curb.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh, nice idea! Thanks.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

robiwon2 said:


> Oh, nice idea! Thanks.


I've been watching this build since your first post and was wondering if you were going to include that little detail, but didn't want to jump the gun and mention it prematurely.

By the way, both the car and the base are brilliant! Strong attention to detail without getting carried away, and the realism of the base helps to "sell" the car without taking too much attention away from it.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

The one rolled up newspaper in the street says "Caped wonder stuns city". I was going to add a paper that had a headline about Godzilla terrorizing the city, but had no real good place to put it...


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks Zombie 61! I'm going to mix up some tinted Future this weekend and add some small puddles here and there.

For the '89, I'm thinking of a scene of it racing thru the woods toward the Batcave.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

robiwon2 said:


> ...For the '89, I'm thinking of a scene of it racing thru the woods toward the Batcave.


That would be good, and somewhat different from what most modelers did if they made a base for their Keatonmobile. I always liked that brief shot in the movie of it roaring down that deserted two-lane road with the leaves blowing in it's wake.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

And throwing up mist behind the huge tires!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fabulous work. And the base is realistically subtle. Just super work.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. Hopefully the '89 turns out as good. I'll be working with materials I haven't used in several decades!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This is a great build! You know, when I look at it I think I might - MIGHT - be able to get close to the quality of your build in terms of the vehicle (minus the interior lights), but no way could I do a base like that! It's tremendous!


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks Dr. Brad. If you can build the Moebius Batmobile you can certainly do a base like mine.

Go to HobbyLobby and buy a frame for record albums and take the glass out. Next, go to the aisle where they sell dry erase markers and boards. You will find a package of rolled up cork for a few bucks. Grab that. Get a sheet of foam core board and some acrylic paints. That's all you need to make the base with essentially. 
Use the foam core for a section of sidewalk. Cut a piece of cork for your road. Use Elmer's Glue to glue it all together and paint. Making the other bits is easy to like the newspapers. Print to the right size, cut out, dip in coffee. Use junk around the house to make a bench, a fence, light pole, etc...

The base was an easier build than the model was!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Okay - you've inspired me! We'll see what I can come up with over the next few months!


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks. Please post your progress!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I know it's been a while since this thread was active, but can I ask where you ended up putting the battery and the switch for the lights? I'm getting to the place on my 89 Batmobile where I need to think about this....


----------

